# systemd, cups and WF-3520 Epson printer [SOLVED]

## koubykoub

Hello everybody !

I'm new on this forum and it's my first topic.

Recently I've installed a new 64 bits gentoo linux with xfce4 on my computer to try systemd.

I've got an Epson  sanner/printer WF-3520 ; the scanner works perfectly but the printer doesn't want to work.

The printer is usb plugged on my computer.

I've tried this tuto (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-948946.html) to install the printer filter.

The filter is compiling and installing well but when I restart cups (# systemctl restart cups.service) and I go in http://localhost:631/admin, if I click on "Add printer"and I logged in root, The "Local Printers" line is empty and there's no options to install my printer. If I click on "Find New Printers" it says me "No printers found.".

cups is starting at boot time ; I've done this :

# systemctl enable cups.service

# systemctl enable cups-browsed.service

and # systemctl status ... says me thoses services are active

the version of cups is 1.7.5

My question is simple : why cups doesn't want to recognize my printer ?

Maybe I forget enable/disable something in the kernel, or a config file have to be setting, or the filter is not correctly compiled and/or installed ?

Tell me if you want more details.

Thank you for your attention (and I'm sorry for my poor English)

KoubykoubLast edited by koubykoub on Fri Sep 19, 2014 5:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Welcome to Gentoo.

This printer seems to be a proprietary driver printer so I've got to guess since I don't have one of these printers.

Do you have CONFIG_USB_PRINTER set as "M"?  I think a lot of these proprietary/custom drivers require CONFIG_USB_PRINTER to be turned off and use libusb, and hope that the kernel USB printer driver doesn't take over first.  I usually keep it as "M" so I have the flexibility to switch.

Is the printer showing up in lsusb at least?

----------

## koubykoub

Thank you for your answer

the CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is set as "n". Should I set it as "M" ?

lsusb give me :

...

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 04b8:0899 Seiko Epson Corp. 

...

And the scanner works fine.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Any error messages in /var/log/cups/error_log?

----------

## koubykoub

I have solved my problem by set the CONFIG_USB_PRINTER as "y" in the kernel.

After I have reemerged cups without the usb flag (net-print/cups -usb in package.use).

I have rebooted the system and cups could recognize my printer. So I could configure it and it's working fine.

Thank you for your attention and for the idea of the CONFIG_USB_PRINTER flag in the kernel

Have a good day !

Koubykoub

----------

## koubykoub

Fitzcarraldo

/var/log/cups/error_log gived me this error :

E [19/Sep/2014:18:34:45 +0200] Unable to bind socket for address [v1.::1]:631 - Address already in use.

but now it's work and there's no errors

----------

## eccerr0r

Cool, I guess that driver actually does use the usbprinter driver after all.  I guess it's your call to specify "Y" or "M" - I've seen some printers that require that USB_PRINTER be turned off so the printer driver can use libusb. I believe HPLIP needs this for the so called "winprinters" or "gdi" printers.

And nice, systemd was a red herring!

----------

